# Contemporary Classical Music Poll



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Thinking of the discussion on the What's So Great About the 20th Century Music. I'm curious what the numbers are among Classical Music fans.

Pick the option that best describes your position.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Please refer to the other thread. (I messed up and didn't include a poll and can't add afterwards).


----------

